# Huntin with the 225gr Accubond in 358Win



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a ball this past week hunting. Jerry killed a big 175 pound 7 point buck and I killed a small doe and a 145pound 8 point buck. I killed the doe with my 338Win mag and needless to say the 210gr Partition did to the doe what it did to a 5 point buck I killed two weeks ago, instant death.

Deer are much larger up north but it was a lot of fun hunting these bucks in the swamp of White Castle, Louisiana.

The 225gr Accubond in my 358Win Ruger M77 Hawkeye is moving 2556fps and let me tell you that the 8 point that was hit with with the 225gr Accubond went down just like a sack of potatoes at 100yds, very impressive indeed.




























Here are a few more pictures. We had two deer, two men on the four wheeler and that was just at 700 pounds and going through those swamps was something else.





































Well, that is three deer that have fallen for me this year with one buck and one doe to the 210gr Partition out of my 338Win Mag and they dropped right where I shot them and one buck with the 225gr Accubond out of my 358Win and it dropped right where I shot it.

In my Ruger M77 Hawkeye, the magazine space is generous at over 2.990" and my OAL with the 225gr Accubond is 2.880" for accuracy. I use Win brass, TAC powder and 215 Fed primers and this load moves on the average at 2556fps and is 1/2-7/8 on groups at 100yds. Cool cartridge and rifle.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

(head shak'en)

I'm happy you enjoyed yourself and shared your story with us but for some reason I tend to think a 358 pushing a 225 grain pill may be a bit overkill....just my opinion.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

No such thing as over kill, dead is dead and the meat was not as blood shot as with my 30-06 with a 165gr bullet. In Mississippi and Louisiana where we hunt there is a lot of pressure from hunters, lots of hunters. If you shoot a deer and he runs and someone else shoots him, whoever put the last bullet in the deer before it dies owns the deer by state law. I don't want to shoot one and it run a 100yds are so and another hunter shoot my deer especially if it is down, dying or dead and then he puts a bullet in it and gets to claim it. That has happen to two of my friends already. One thing for sure when we shoot one it does not go anywhere. Plus I used my 358win and 338Win mag out west on black bear and elk. Will be using my 340wby out west next year and on long gas line shots and open cotton and bean fields in the Mississippi delta.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

I have nothing but boom flops with my 223 if I do so choose to use it.

Just say'en.....


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy. said:


> I have nothing but boom flops with my 223 if I do so choose to use it.
> 
> Just say'en.....


I just like to make sure and I also have fun shooting the bigger bore rifles and cartridges. I use to kill deer with a 22-250 and my hand load with a TBBC and it was fun. In fact my grandson is using that rifle rifle until he gets older and can handle more recoil.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

To each his own I guess.

That is a good looking rifle!


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy. said:


> To each his own I guess.
> 
> That is a good looking rifle!


Thanks, yes, it is a good looking rifle and so well balanced with the scope I chose for it and it really shoots good. Here are a few targets of my hunting load at 100yds.

The only five shot group I have fired with my hunting load.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy, you must be a good shot and really pay attention to shot placement to drop deer every time you use your 223. I like to always place my shot just above the heart a little high in the lung area just at where the back of the shoulder meets the chest area. Every time I accomplish that feat they drop in their tracks. More difficult in the wind a long ranges with my smaller cartridges but much easier with my larger cartridges and long bullets for cal. My shortest shot last year was 354yds on a gas line. Here is a picture of my 338Win Mag.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

beartooth said:


> Jiffy, you must be a good shot and really pay attention to shot placement to drop deer every time you use your 223.


 good God!!! don't get Jiffy going :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I love my 358 almost as much as my 35 whelen improved with 225 sierra or with my stash of orginal ballistic tips. The 358 is pleasant to shoot, and all I have shot were gery good groupers. Bang flop


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Nah, I'm not any better of a shot than anyone else. I just pick and choose my shots when I'm using smaller calibers. However, hunting is never an absolute, thus you should always use the biggest caliber you can shoot the best. Nevertheless if I could shoot my 223 considerably better than my 25-06, I'd go with the 223.

I see you like Rugers. I have a Mark II in 300 Win Mag. that may get some new skin this weekend. We'll see what happens and if it does I'll post some pics. :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy. said:


> Nah, I'm not any better of a shot than anyone else. I just pick and choose my shots when I'm using smaller calibers. However, hunting is never an absolute, thus you should always use the biggest caliber you can shoot the best. Nevertheless if I could shoot my 223 considerably better than my 25-06, I'd go with the 223.
> 
> I see you like Rugers. I have a Mark II in 300 Win Mag. that may get some new skin this weekend. We'll see what happens and if it does I'll post some pics. :beer:


Hey, I would look forward to seeing the results. Will be watching for it. :beer:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I think you both have good points. Dead is dead so long as no meat is wasted, and shot placement is shot placement; no caliber will excuse you from this.

Mike: That is a gorgeous rifle. A 358 Hawkeye with a low power scope must be a helacious close cover deer gun. I'm jealous.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

mr.trooper said:


> I think you both have good points. Dead is dead so long as no meat is wasted, and shot placement is shot placement; no caliber will excuse you from this.
> 
> Mike: That is a gorgeous rifle. A 358 Hawkeye with a low power scope must be a helacious close cover deer gun. I'm jealous.


I will say it is one of my favorite rifles to carry and hunt with. Great in a stand and very good optics for up close thick stuff and the 5 power is fine for my 200-300yds shots. I practice at 250 and 300yds targets with this rifle and load during off season. It is a handy HAMMER on game for sure.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Ruger Mark II in 3 Hundo Win. Mag. with it's new skin, McSwrilly 50 green, 25 black and 25 tan: (the 2.5-8 luepy is just for the time being)


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice set up. I think a Monarch with a sunshade would complete that package nicely. oke:

I understand McMillan to be the top dog in producing stocks. Have you ever had any experience with B&C or HS? Quite a bit of a price jump between them.

Also, how much of a job is it to put them stocks on??? Do you have to "modify" them a little to fit?


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

A friend of mine found it used online and it already had been bedded. All we had to do file the barrel channel down a bit to give it a generous float and she was good to go.

My 250 came with a HS stock from the factory. I can't complain as it shoots great, however, a dark woodland pattern HTG is in it's near future. :thumb:


----------

